# Delores river trip this coming weekend



## allie.hutto (Apr 26, 2017)

Anyone interested in putting a delores trip together this weekend? Flows are perfect and I would love to get a run on this section while I can. I typically run the Animas, Piedra and commercially guide up on the Nenana in alaska. I've been in Durango for 5 years and it's most likely if you're in the Whitewater community we know eachother. Hit me up! Let's have some Whitewater fun. I'd be happy to tag along or make a trip happen.
Allie


----------



## eddie (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi there. I couldn't do this weekend but I'm trying to throw together a last minute trip gateway to bedrock launching May 12th. Let me know if you have any interest.


----------



## aman (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm Hoping you meant Bedrock to Gateway? This river generally flows north.


----------



## eddie (Apr 12, 2005)

oops, meant gypsum to bedrock


----------



## allie.hutto (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes of course


----------



## eddie (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Allie, are you saying 'yes of course' to a potential May 12th trip or something else? If you're looking at the 12th let me know and I'll tell you more about what I've got planned. I think I have a couple other folks as well.


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello Allie, -et al,
I've got a 1 boat trip doing Gypsum to Bedrock, launching this next Tuesday the 2nd. 
Taking out on that Friday. (planning a layover to hike Coyote Wash on Thursday)

Just myself and 2 other RTR guides, on my 15' Hyside and a tomcat ducky. So far... 
We like meeting new river folk! Anyone who wants to join is certainly welcome! 

Shoot me a PM if you're interested
SYOTR
-Ben


----------



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

I am trying to put together a trip on the 13/14/15 on either the bradfield-slickrock or dove creek - slickrock. As of now I only have a few tentatives. I did a bedrock-gateway trip 2 weekends ago and am going to westwater this weekend and slickrock-bedrock the next. Most of my boating crew is a little burned out on driving....


----------



## Brookey (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey Allie, weather looks bad this weekend and next weekend is the release. Would you be interested in next weekend instead of this weekend?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Brookey (Sep 22, 2013)

Also, want to do Westwater again in the Fall?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## allie.hutto (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes and yes count me in for both! Message me let's make it happen. Love you!


----------



## jthan (Mar 27, 2017)

We have a trip May 11-16, slickrock to bedrock to gateway. As far as we can tell, there will still be good flows at that time. One of us has the old guide, and we have the new interim one also. You guys have run some of this before. We like sidehikes and ruins, do you have any suggestions/information on good sidehikes in these sections? thanks!


----------



## D. Hippie (Feb 18, 2008)

Is anyone going this weekend? Need help with shuttle. Bradfield to Bedrock. Would like to do it late tonight. Gotta get an early start tomorrow morning. Thanks

Scott
(970)987-one five zero seven


----------



## aman (Apr 24, 2017)

Dolores river shuttles; Torie 970-560-1475


Feelings are just visitors. Let them come and go.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

We used Mark. He met us at Bedrock in the AM, rode up with us, and took our car back.

Takes longer, but saves money. He was nice and very patient.

Mark: 970-859-7441


----------



## gatogarto (Sep 7, 2005)

*Trip next week*

I'm thinking on launching at Bradfield on the 4th for a 3 day trip to Slickrock. I've never paddled the Dolores and I'm a bit concerned about the big release. I'm an intermediate paddler and will be on a framed super puma with my wife. Woul it be ok to do this or would those who know the river advise against it?


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

gatogarto said:


> I'm thinking on launching at Bradfield on the 4th for a 3 day trip to Slickrock. I've never paddled the Dolores and I'm a bit concerned about the big release. I'm an intermediate paddler and will be on a framed super puma with my wife. Woul it be ok to do this or would those who know the river advise against it?



It's much safer with 3-4 boats and other experienced boat people. The currant moves fast in much of that section at high flows.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

http://www.canoekayak.com/videos/dolores-river-high-water-snaggletooth/#ZHFYB2eIUe6OwRvl.97


Any ideas on the flows in this one!?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## CoRiver (May 23, 2014)

eddie said:


> Hi there. I couldn't do this weekend but I'm trying to throw together a last minute trip gateway to bedrock launching May 12th. Let me know if you have any interest.


How many days from Gateway to Bedrock? I've been busy working and climbing and I'm caught sleeping at the wheel with this early release. Now I'm scrambling to put together Bradfield to Bedrock trip, trying to launch on the 11th if possible. Maybe we can hook up with you if it doesn't come together.


----------

